
Honest Logos pt. III - vincent_s
http://viktorhertz.com/portfolio/honest-logos-pt-iii/
======
vincent_s
also: [http://viktorhertz.com/portfolio/honest-
logos/](http://viktorhertz.com/portfolio/honest-logos/)

